# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Դպրոցներում շախմատը, որպես հիմնական առարկա

## Adam

Ես լսել եմ, որ ուզում են եկող տարվանից շախմատը դպրոցներում, որպես հիմնական առարկա դարձնել: Ըստ իս, շատ լավ միտք է: Եվ այն դեռ վաղուց պետք է դարձնեին հիմնական առարկա, այլ ոչ թե հիմա: Ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես լսել եմ, որ ուզում են եկող տարվանից շախմատը դպրոցներում, որպես հիմնական առարկա դարձնել: Ըստ իս, շատ լավ միտք է: Եվ այն դեռ վաղուց պետք է դարձնեին հիմնական առարկա, այլ ոչ թե հիմա: Ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք:


ԼԱվ միտք է,Բայց ամեն մարդու չէ որ տրված է շախմատը ընկալելու ու լավ խաղալու ունակությունը, տաղանդը  :Love:  Շախմատ շատ եմ սիրում /մանկուց/ բայց դե գտնում եմ որ եթե նույնիսկ հիմնական առարկ էլ դարձնեն պետք է գնահատականները բավականին մեղմ լինեն /ասենք Երգի նման/ քանի որ Շախմատ լավ խաղալու համար միայն սովորելը բավարար չէ  :Love:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կարծում եմ՝ լավ կլինի։ Դպրոցականների տրամաբանությունը զարգացնելու շատ լավ ձև է, բայց շատ կարևոր է, որ հենց սկզբից լուրջ հիմքի վրա դրվի, այնպես որ աշակերտներն այդ առարկային լուրջ վերաբերվեն, ոչ թե որպես անէական, տասներորդական կարևորության առարկայի, ինչպես որ մենք էինք վերաբերվում...  :Blush:  Այո, մեր դպրոցում շախմատ առարկա էինք անցնում տասներորդ դասարանում, բայց պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ բավական անլուրջ ու անպատասխանատու վերաբերմունք ունեինք այդ առարկայի նկատմամբ. դասարանում միայն մի քանի հոգի էին լրջորեն հետաքրքրված, իսկ մյուսները պարզապես ժամանակ էին սպանում, ուսուցիչն էլ իր հերթին պահանջկոտ չէր ու, կարելի է ասել, ոչինչ չէր անում մեզ առարկայի մեջ ներգրավելու համար...  

Հետաքրքիր է. մի կողմից թվում է, թե խաղը պիտի որ ավելի հետաքրքիր լինի աշակերտների համար. ընդհանրապես խաղի ձևով նյութի մատուցումն ամենաարդյունավետ մեթոդներից է համարվում, բայց, փաստորեն, դա էլ իր վտանգն ունի. կոնկրետ այս դեպքում, երբ աշակերտը սկսում է առարկային վերաբերվել որպես խաղի, պատասխանատվությունն էլ համապատասխանաբար նվազում է, քանի որ արդեն ինքնաբերաբար մարդիկ խաղն ընկալում են որպես ոչ անհրաժեշտ, լրացուցիչ զբաղմունք... Մի խոսքով՝ բարդ է...  :Think:

----------

